# A question about 25 gallon tank ??



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

hi 

I just started my tank about 2 1/2 weeks ago. I have couple mollys and gourami and pretty basic simple fish for now. But my question is whenever my tank gets stirred around i notice alot of debri on the bottom of the tank and seems to cloud the tank floating all around with all the debris. I have a starter tank with a basic pump / filter and a heater. I jsut started to add stress enzyme today will that solve my problem or could it be maybe to much food im adding?? any questions or comment would be helpfull thanks !!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

more than likely its the food and the fish waste. Feed once a day just enough for the fish to eat in a couple minutes, also a gravel vacuum will also work wonders. Stress zyme is fairly useless, so don't think it'll solve your problem. Did you cycle your tank with fish???


----------



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

Ive had this problem myself, too much food and gravel dust can seriously cload up your tank, get yourself the gravel hose and give it a good 25% clean. Try and do it tomorrow or you may have insane ammonia peaks that are very toxic to the fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

do you have a syphon hose? if not, get one. how often do you do watyerchanges? are you sure your not overfeeding?


----------

